# Rechner stelle zum Monitor keine Verbindung her



## Russische-Wurst (21. November 2007)

Hi,

früher funzte mein Monitor ganz normal mit meinem älterem Rechner, aber seit kurzem stellt der PC einfach keine Verbindung mehr zum Monitor hin. Am Monitor selbst liegts nicht, da ich verschiedene Monitore gecheckt habe und die alle bei meinem aktuellen PC laufen. Auch das Datenkabel zwischen PC und Monitor funzt.

Also was zum Teufel ist da im Arsch???   Etwas mit dem Mainboard ooder was?????
Bitte um Hilfe!!!

mfg


----------



## Jay-Py (21. November 2007)

Bekommst du auch beim Bootvorgang nichts zu sehen, oder nur wenn du in Windows angemeldet bist ???

Hast du eine extra Grafikkarte oder Onboard-Grafik ???

Funktionieren alle Monitore NICHT an diesem PC ???


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. November 2007)

Teste mal die Grafikkarte in einem anderen PC?
Mehr Infos zum Sys wären auch hilfreich


----------



## Russische-Wurst (21. November 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 21.11.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Teste mal die Grafikkarte in einem anderen PC?
> Mehr Infos zum Sys wären auch hilfreich



ALSO:

Ich kriege gar nix zu sehen. Der Bildschirm rührt sich nicht. NULL!!!

Ne Graka is extra, irgend ne alte Radeon 9600 oder so.

Und ja, absolut kein Monitor funzt an dem Rechner, es muss am Rechner liegen!!!

Isn alter AMD 2000+, 512 RAM, und halt ne 9600 Radeon oder so.

Bis vor eineiger Zeit hat des gefunzt aber seit kurzem...


----------



## Jay-Py (21. November 2007)

Russische-Wurst am 21.11.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 21.11.2007 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du die Karte mal in einen anderen Rechner bauen ??? Wenn es da dann auch nicht funktioniert, tippe ich darauf, dass die Grafikkarte kaputt ist.


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. November 2007)

Laufen die Lüfter im Rechner ? CPU / GPU ? Startet die HDD und bootet?


----------



## Russische-Wurst (21. November 2007)

EmmasPapa am 21.11.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Laufen die Lüfter im Rechner ? CPU / GPU ? Startet die HDD und bootet? [/quote
> 
> also die lüfter laufen!!!
> netzwerkkabel blinkt auch, deswegen schätz ich schon das der bootet^^?!
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2007)

Russische-Wurst am 21.11.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kann die Graka einfach so kaputt gehen???


klar, kann passieren.


wäre auch denkbar, dass das netzteil nen defekt hat, sofern die karte ne eigene stromversorgung hat. auch am board könnte was dran sein.


----------

